# Black & White Abandoned Cat desperately needs loving home



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I came to have this lovely cat 'lodging' with us when I noticed her thin, unkempt & obviously starving in our Garden in September. Enquiries led me to find that her owner had moved, could not take her with them..and being unable to rehome or find a shelter to take her..simply left her behind. Whilst I have NO sympathy with this course of action I can understand her problem as over 2 months on & the cat on 4 or 5 shelter waiting lists I cannot get anyone to take her in. I a now desperate & putting her deatails anywhere & everywhere as my husband has breathing difficulties & I am the sole breadwinner as a community carer so simply cannot continue this way...I am on the point of having to do to her what her owner did, turn her away..and I am desperate not to do this..but NOONE will help. She is now clean, wormed, deflead and very sweet & friendly & as you can see by the pics..looking good..please ios there someone can help. We live in Cornwall about 20 mins from Plymouth.


----------



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am cautiously hopeful that I may have a home for 'Tatty'. I have had someone contact me this evening wanting a cat for a relative who has had to have his companion of 20yrs put to sleep. It sounds the ideal home for her quiet & with undivided attention. I hope they follow it up....fingers crossed.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi! I've kept fingers crossed. Any progress? Happy end?


----------



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks dragonlady..so far so good, we are dpoing the introductions to each other tomorrow afternoon, they appear ideal so far & have been in touch again..so not timewasters. Will post as soon as i know for sure!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

please let it be good news, she is the image of our cat bunny.


----------



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

tabithatabby said:


> please let it be good news, she is the image of our cat bunny.


Thanks for your wishes...Good News it is...The Gentleman was lovely, an older man, a widower who was not at all worried that 'Tatty' spent the whole time he was here peering at him from the safety of behind an armchair!! He says his last cat was also an 'abandoned one' and he & his wife said for the first week he had her- he on.ly saw the tip of a nose & the tip of a tail...so he understands the problems he will initially have & is prepared to be patient. He has a lovely home with garden backing onto woods so once she is settled she wll have a lovely space to 'play' in.
She will be going next weekend as he has to go away a few days this wee, so I have her a few days longer. 
I'm dreading her going, I shall miss her terribly- and I'm already woryng that she will again be unsettled & terrified by yet another new person & environment to get used to in such a short time...but I guess if she had gone to a shelter it would have been twice before she was settled.
Of course we are also worried that she will have to stay in for a week or two as she has only been shut in a few hours at a time & has never yet used a litter tray. Ah well so sad but happy as well..at least she has a wonderful 'forever home'!


----------



## JillyCornwall2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Tatty cat went to her new home today...she looks like she will settle very quickly, nowhere near as terryfied as I feared she would be. Wonderful home, rural location.loads of room for her both inside & out & the sole attention of an older gentleman.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is a lovely girl. Hoping she settles in well


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

excellent they are made for each other, lucky girl


----------

